# [SOLVED] Asus M2N-E would Windows 7 64 bit work?



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have and older PC 
Asus M2N-E MB
Asus EN7600GS video card
AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+
4 GB Ram
I can't find the drivers for the mb on Asus web page. Will the drivers for Vista work? Was just going to get a new hard drive and Windows 7 home 64 bit. Would I just be wasting money trying this? Should I just wait and put together a new PC. Just would like to try Windows 7 now. Worried about the network adapter. All i can find about it is in device manager is it is a NVIDIA nfforce.
Thanks Johnny333
PS hope this is the right place to post this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus M2N-E would Windows 7 64 bit work?*

Hi it is socket AM2 but is it Asus M2N-E MB or M2N-E SLI,it does appear to offer drivers for win 7 for the M2N-E http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Johnny333


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

